# Mosquito Lake rescue



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Rescued a man and his boat on Mosquito today. We were trolling along and my son sees a guy waving in the water. We rushed over threw him a rope and got him in our boat. Another fisherman helped also. Towed his boat back to Jan's campground. 
Big guy in a twelve foot boat on a windy day is fortunate we found him right away.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

y-town said:


> Rescued a man and his boat on Mosquito today. We were trolling along and my son sees a guy waving in the water. We rushed over threw him a rope and got him in our boat. Another fisherman helped also. Towed his boat back to Jan's campground.
> Big guy in a twelve foot boat on a windy day is fortunate we found him right away.
> View attachment 304621
> View attachment 304623


I had a 12 foot boat years ago....Mosquito scared me....went to a bigger bpat... 14 foot


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

way to be alert and on the rescue, without you things could have gotten real ugly. hope the fellow is alright


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Y-town for the rescue of a fisherman and his boat. You may have saved his life and I'm sure the water wasn't too warm. Great Job!!!!!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

cement569 said:


> way to be alert and on the rescue, without you things could have gotten real ugly. hope the fellow is alright


Thanks, he was all the way in water hanging on to boat. Not very visible with no PFD. Glad we were there to rescue him
He was very thankful.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks y-town


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad the capsized guy was ok! Mosquito can get bad real quick being so shallow and long.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Something to think about is how would you rescue someone if needed. Considering wind conditions and temperatures. Having a rope to throw and a throwable flotation device.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> Glad the capsized guy was ok! Mosquito can get bad real quick being so shallow and long.


It didn't capsize it over filled with water and he could no longer be in it. As we towed it some water went out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

y-town said:


> Something to think about is how would you rescue someone if needed. Considering wind conditions and temperatures. Having a rope to throw and a throwable flotation device.


Did the guy say how it happened? You would think if it started getting rough he put on a life jacket in a hurry. Maybe it happened to quick? Or a wave over the bow?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Good job y-town. I wish people would have a little more respect for the dangers out there. Have already seen three rescued boats on mosquito this year. And when leaving today, two younger guys were having a hell of a time launching an old fiberglass tri-Hull ( I think ) 16 foot or so. Didn't see any motor, but noticed them paddling out past the little breakwall on 88. Hope they didn't go far.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did the guy say how it happened? You would think if it started getting rough he put on a life jacket in a hurry. Maybe it happened to quick? Or a wave over the bow?


A wave came over the back I think he said. He already took on some water then a wave must have finished him off. Think all the weight in back of small boat and him to was to much.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Good job y-town. I wish people would have a little more respect for the dangers out there. Have already seen three rescued boats on mosquito this year. And when leaving today, two younger guys were having a hell of a time launching an old fiberglass tri-Hull ( I think ) 16 foot or so. Didn't see any motor, but noticed them paddling out past the little breakwall on 88. Hope they didn't go far.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


With all the big boats on water today some guys were just flying all over the place, some probably not thinking about others.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ytown you were for sure in the right place at the right time. Saw 2 guys and a girl in a tri haul this afternoon 2 miles south of the causeway 300 ft. off the west shore paddling the boat south. Pulled up and asked if they needed a tow and where they launched from. They said from the causeway ramp but were trying to get to the other ramp on the west side. I told him it was another 5 miles to go. He looked a little surprised and said he'd rather go 2 miles back to the causeway.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Probably the same one one guy and a boat saw.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Good job y-town. I wish people would have a little more respect for the dangers out there. Have already seen three rescued boats on mosquito this year. And when leaving today, two younger guys were having a hell of a time launching an old fiberglass tri-Hull ( I think ) 16 foot or so. Didn't see any motor, but noticed them paddling out past the little breakwall on 88. Hope they didn't go far.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good thing you were there.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

y-town said:


> Probably the same one one guy and a boat saw.


Actually they were at the dock when I came in. Seen the paddles, thought they were just using to position at dock. Both boats were pretty decent size to be paddling. More power to them, I'm too old for all that. Hope there all safe

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

What size boat you have? Big guy trying to get in a 14ft. from the water could be trouble, I have a 1100 gal. pump in my 14ft. to try and get water out as fast as possible....You and your son in the right place at the right time... THX


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Good job on the rescue! Hope there's always someone like you out there when we all need it. Hats off.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

While fishing Dale Hollow a few years ago I recall a sign that said something like this...….165 people have drowned on this lake. None were wearing a life jacket. Just something to think about and great job saving that man.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good job, y-town.


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

about a month ago I pulled a guy outta the water in a kayak flipped in 20 foot of water wearing waders.......... I watched him flip about a 100 yards away by the time we got there 2 mins later he had already filled up with water


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

That happened to me years ago in a 17.5 ft. basstracker with a 70 hp motor, took everything the motor had to get the boat back to shore...A guy on shore pulled it up on the bank with a 4 wheel drive pickup....My buddy who was fishing with me who went about 250 was in the back of the boat and a wave just swamped him ...Can happen very quick on that lake especially with a south to north wind


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I remember a story from a few years ago about a rescue at Atwood involving an ice fisherman.? A guy in a parking lot heard the call for help and grabbed a rope from his trunk. When someone remarked at the luck of having a rope handy he responded that he was an Eagle Scout and always carried a rope!


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice work with the rescue! 

You definitely need to pay attention to the wind direction and wind strength on that lake. I go out in my buddy's 14 footer. With anything more than a moderate northerly wind, we're not touching the north end of that lake. With saying that, We're definitely not fishing the south end of the lake either. We will put in at the Causeway and stay just south it to a distance that we feel safe depending on the wind strength. Same thing with a southerly wind. We'll either stay south, or hit the north end. 

East/west winds aren't as bad, but problems can occur with them too. Happened to us. We weren't in immediate danger, but we spun the prop. The wind picked up and the trolling motor wasn't moving us at all. We got blown from west to east across the lake. A couple nice gentlemen gave us a tow from close to the yacht club back to the state park.

It only takes one rogue wave that can happen anytime. It's best to mitigate that chance, by knowing the limits of your boat and fishing areas that safer from the wind... Or potentially not taking the boat out due to the wind.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

eyehunter8063 said:


> about a month ago I pulled a guy outta the water in a kayak flipped in 20 foot of water wearing waders.......... I watched him flip about a 100 yards away by the time we got there 2 mins later he had already filled up with water


Wow! I'm not sure I'd wear waders on a kayak. 

I witnessed a kayak capsize last spring after finishing up wading the cemetery. I'm not sure how it happened as the lake was all but glass that day. I was loading the car up and hear "help!" being yelled. He was 100-150 yards out. I felt helpless as there was not much I could do. Water temp was mid 40s. Fortunately, another fisherman in a boat saw him from a far and made the rescue within a minute of me noticing him. If that had not happened, I would have had to call 911 and wait and hoped they made the rescue in time. It was a scary situation. He was not in immediate danger of drowning and was not panicking, but I would think hypothermia was a danger for sure.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I see guys all the time in kayaks wearing waders and most of them aren't wearing life jackets. I was in my kayak yesterday a sit inside fishing I had my dry suit on and a life vest. I don't want to be the one people read about. 

Good job on the rescue. Always gives you a good feeling inside when you do something like that.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Good job!!!!!! I pulled a guy from Pymie one year small boat. He built in a cast platform on the rear of the boat with a pedal seat. Center of gravity was to high with too much weight in the back end. He stood to one side and the boat flipped. Gear was floating everywhere. Had a heck of a time towing ban upside down boat with a 9.9 Johnson.

Saw a young woman at Pymie come out of a bay in a pontoon when the those white rollers were coming down the lake with gusting winds. She hit one way side ways and flipped the toon. Lucky there was some boats near by.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I know we're all good citizens and helping our fellow man, especially when it's actually something out of their control like a breakdown of some sort ... even much of that stuff could be avoided if folks did some maintenance, paid attention and thought for a few seconds before they did something ... everyone is constantly pushing the envelope for everything, always in a hurry ... when you put yourself in the jackpot because you're an idiot, and therefore anyone trying to help you also in jeopardy, that's your problem ... it has occurred to me that maybe it's god's way of allowing the terminally stupid to thin themselves from the herd?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Kudos to you and all who helped!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bait guy have you never found yourself in a situation? You know sometimes **** happens out of our control. Would be a pretty boring life never making a mistake and being perfect


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Bait guy have you never found yourself in a situation? You know sometimes **** happens out of our control. Would be a pretty boring life never making a mistake and being perfect


Yes sir, I have found myself in situations that were UNFORESEEN ... as in they happened unexpectedly and I didn't beg for something to happen by being negligent ... but exponentially many more were avoided because I try to pay attention ... I don't go out on Mosquito, or anywhere else for that matter, in an undersized boat or a tri-hull w/paddles  I don't go out in a Kayak wearing waders and no PFD  I don't go out on Erie when there's big rollers  I don't put on a casting platform so that it compromises stability  I don't take a pontoon boat, any boat for that matter, out in big waves at all let alone turn it sideways  I could go on, but every one of those examples are pretty much pure stupidity and most of those folks have their head up their butt ... all of those AVOIDABLE accidents looking for a place to happen should never even be a consideration for a prudent boater ... I always get a chuckle out of news stories like " idiot was run over by truck when they tried to cross interstate on foot" and "moron drowns because they drove their car into a raging flooded river" or other such nonsense ... once saw a guy on Erie at least 7-8 miles out in 3-4 footers in a 14' aluminum w/a 9.9, the when he don't make it back everyones sorry when he shouldn't have been there in that boat under those conditions ... nobody's perfect, but you can bet your retirement that that was not the first time most of those Mensa candidates did something really dumb, they just got away with it before w/o consequences ... striving to be smarter and better is a good thing and should always be everyone's credo all the time but you can't fix stupid ... hopefully they learned from it, but if they did it in the first place they don't think much to begin with


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

kudos to you and your son for getting him onboard and towing the boat in for him. it wouldnt have taken long for hypothermia to have set in with the water temps now.
sherman


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I was there yesterday and saw some small boats with little free board just one wave away from this happening. I love to fish, but I don't think these people knew how close to disaster they were.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Great job man. You definitely saved his life. Me and my friend were in 3 footers on my sea nymph 14R and it was sketchy. We did have fun though. Trolling for eyes. Wouldn't drift in those conditions. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

I was fishing the south end In 2003 choppy day hammering Walter's jig bite 16 foot cemetery saw a two guys in a canoe n a weed whacker for a motor got to us n started fishing flipped in two seconds I get to the frist guy he saod get my buddy can nearly see his hat boobing run to him he grabs my boat n hands my girl a cooler that haf at least 60 beers in in it climb in over my motor got his buddy took them to the cemetery


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

once i was out of rocky river at 50 foot of water, now thats a lil ways out in the lake, i have a 20 sea nymph great lakes special that has a very high freeboard... 1-3 foot waves and starting to build with a storm coming in from the west. so we decided to head in...about the time i get my trolling gear up here comes a guy in a 14 foot boat with 15 horse with 2 little kids and he was heading north out farther in the lake.... i hollered there was a storm rolling in and he just waved and kept going....
told my better half thats the kind of people you hear about on the news.... she couldnt believe someone would even consider going out that far at all in that size boat...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Yes there are many people that have no idea of what their boat can handle. Putting other peoples lives in danger is a criminal offense. I fished out of my canoe from 1983 to 2004 never even came close to tipping it. A kayak is one of the most unstable craft I know of. If people want to be on the water in one... well that's their choice. I have a 16' and have it balanced pretty good, could be better. More work this summer. You guys did a great job. The s#![ hits the fan fast!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We were fishing off Niagara reef on a pretty foggy day I hear this motor and getting close to us quickly he breaks out of the fog pulls next to us and asks which way is Catawba I give him a compass reading and he says I don't have a compass  pointed my finger and he disappeared into the fog 16 ftr 25 hp GOOD LUCK sailor


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Go out to conneaut in around July August. Them Amish are out there in 12 foot boats with 3-4 people on them in 3-5' waves. Boats so small we can hardly see them in the water. Just the tops of there heads. I don't take my 14' out there. My uncle has a 23' sea boss center console. It's a beast! 6 footers easy on that boat. Just need to make sure you take your Dramamine first!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bless you man. Some folks today wouldn't make the effort.--Tim


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

One guy and a boat said:


> Good job y-town. I wish people would have a little more respect for the dangers out there. Have already seen three rescued boats on mosquito this year. And when leaving today, two younger guys were having a hell of a time launching an old fiberglass tri-Hull ( I think ) 16 foot or so. Didn't see any motor, but noticed them paddling out past the little breakwall on 88. Hope they didn't go far.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


.
I said it once and I will say it again, for the sake of human life,* safety is everybody's responsibility!* A throwable device and prayer before you leave the yard ain't a bad idea either. Somebody should have had enough guts to say something to the guy even before he left the shore or try to warn of foul weather ahead. And thank God for those people from Youngstown who apparently saved his life!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mickey said:


> While fishing Dale Hollow a few years ago I recall a sign that said something like this...….165 people have drowned on this lake. None were wearing a life jacket. Just something to think about and great job saving that man.


Mick, an amazing stat! My boat ain't the Titanic, but I can drown just as easily in cold water! Thanks for the info and the reminder*...wear your life jacket!*


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

One guy and a boat said:


> Good job y-town. I wish people would have a little more respect for the dangers out there. Have already seen three rescued boats on mosquito this year. And when leaving today, two younger guys were having a hell of a time launching an old fiberglass tri-Hull ( I think ) 16 foot or so. Didn't see any motor, but noticed them paddling out past the little breakwall on 88. Hope they didn't go far.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


.
I said it once and I will say it again, for the sake of human life,* safety is everybody's responsibility!* A throwable device and prayer before you leave the yard ain't a bad idea either. Somebody should have had enough guts to say something to the guy even before he left the shore or try to warn of foul weather ahead. And thank God for those people from Y-town!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

y-town said:


> Rescued a man and his boat on Mosquito today. We were trolling along and my son sees a guy waving in the water. We rushed over threw him a rope and got him in our boat. Another fisherman helped also. Towed his boat back to Jan's campground.
> Big guy in a twelve foot boat on a windy day is fortunate we found him right away.
> View attachment 304621
> View attachment 304623
> ...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I always wear mine. It's a self-inflatable, you don't even notice it's there. Hit the water, it inflates itself. I realize that most guys won't buy or can't afford one, but how much is your life worth?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

REY298 said:


> .
> I said it once and I will say it again, for the sake of human life,* safety is everybody's responsibility!* A throwable device and prayer before you leave the yard ain't a bad idea either. Somebody should have had enough guts to say something to the guy even before he left the shore or try to warn of foul weather ahead. And thank God for those people from Y-town!


I agree rey298. In hindsight I should've offered some advice to them and will keep that in mind for future instances.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have an old 14' aluminum semi-v boat. I've had it on Pymatuning and West Branch in 2' waves and felt safe bobbing around drifting or under anchor. This boat has high enough sides and transom. Also had it on Fairport Harbor with 2' swells and waves on top of that. 15mph winds those days. Fairport was dicey with the combination of swells and waves. Stayed close to the breakwall mostly. 

My dad's boat is a 13' semi-v and the sides are 6" lower. I won't take it out on the big lakes except on a very calm day. Not much difference in the size of these boats, but a very different feel on the water!!!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice job of helping out. I hate to see that happen to anyone. This is an interesting thread and I'm glad to see such a civil discussion of the issue of personal safety. I don't believe it applies to freshwater but I know that maritime law requires captains to assist vessels in distress in their immediate area. I ruffled many feathers on a similar topic when I said that I don't feel it's my responsibility to rescue someone that goes through the ice earlier this year. Technically it's not my responsibility but morally I would never leave another person stranded without doing all I could to help. It is frustrating when people make extremely poor choices and place others in the unfortunate circumstance of having to assist. That being said, I have done plenty of incredibly stupid things in pursuit of fish, so I don't really think that I should judge anyone too harshly and hope that if I am ever on either side of this situation that I could do my best to make mom proud.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

I have made the hour and half drive to Mosquito and turned around a couple times because of the conditions, you have to have respect for the power of the waves, and noticed on more then one occasion last year how fast a storm pops up and can change the lake conditions, was on Pyma, in the 80's when the tornados came over that was really dicey, and had a boat that could handle it, but not fun, took a Power Squadon Safe boating class, mostly for insurance savings , but still learned a lot of new information, boating classes are a good money for everybody


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

$diesel$ said:


> I always wear mine. It's a self-inflatable, you don't even notice it's there. Hit the water, it inflates itself. I realize that most guys won't buy or can't afford one, but how much is your life worth?


do you rearm your inflatable according to the schedule. you must redo according to that devices schedule even if you don't have an inflatable incident. Also, have you tried your inflatable to see how well it works in water. when i have to rearm mine, i wear them in swimming to test for inflation and make sure no holes in the air bladder.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Mickey said:


> While fishing Dale Hollow a few years ago I recall a sign that said something like this...….165 people have drowned on this lake. None were wearing a life jacket. Just something to think about and great job saving that man.


here is your sign...
https://www.facebook.com/dalehollow...struction-dale-hollow-has-h/1994443703900365/


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good info, privateer. No, i haven't tested it in a few years now. I just bought a rearming canister and will do it before my first trip this year. I also purchaced one for my sons birthday in april.
I also have MANY more PFD's on my boat as well as two throwables.


----------

